# Virtual Box...



## Chris123456789 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi,
Currently I am on my home network behind a typical BT router serving several computers.

On one PC, which has a wireless Ethernet connection and is running Windows 7 Home Edition I have installed VirtualBox. 

Within virtual box I have installed one virtual PC, which is Windows Server 2003. I wish to add Active Directory etc to my virtual server PC to turn it into a domain controller, but for the life of me I cannot connect my virtual Windows Server 2003 to my home network or the internet. When I tried loading Active Directory I could not because it said the virtual PC has no IP address assigned to it.

Can somebody please help me out? I am fine with programming but when it comes to IP addresses, subnet masks, DNS servers I come unstuck. Within my virtual PC when I type ipconfig/all at the cmd prompt there are no details at all!

How do I create a connection for my virtual server 2003?

Thanks!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Duplicate post. Please refrain from starting multiple threads for the same question.
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1062425-virtual-box.html


----------

